# Another Post :) Simple, smokey eye using only two eyeshadows - -



## aphroditedearx (Apr 17, 2008)

Again, this isn't a new tutorial, only new to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My go-to smokey eye look when I only have 5 minutes. Uses two shadows & two brushes only - -





























































Thanks


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 17, 2008)

beautiful! great simple smoky eye.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 17, 2008)

so simple and beautifull


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

This looks great & is quick!  Great job!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome! So simple yet stunning. Thanks!


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2008)

I like this a lot! So simple and fast.


----------



## kitten (Apr 17, 2008)

i love the way you  do your tutorials!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 17, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 17, 2008)

pretty and simple! yay!


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 18, 2008)

smoky eyes made easy! wohoo!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful!  I love the combination of the Subtle pigment & black tied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KK


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

A great look which doesn't require a dozen shadows ! Well done


----------



## sincola (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for this great tutorial! It seems a very quick, simple and easy to do look.


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice Tut! How do your pics come out so great?


----------



## tricky (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome! Please post like a million more tuts.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 19, 2008)

so pretty!  thanks for posting =)


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh I love that! Great job


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

very pretty.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2008)

hot!!


----------



## daffie (Apr 20, 2008)

I LOVE this look!


----------



## sirenita79 (Apr 22, 2008)

I love your tutorials, good job.


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 22, 2008)

I love your tuts! They're so simple and straight to the point. Please make more!


----------



## Skrollan (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I love your tuts! They're so simple and straight to the point. Please make more!_

 
I agree completely with. This looks totally great and is so simple to do. Please let us see some more FOTD.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 22, 2008)

Short and sweet just how I like my tuts. Not to mention the look is gorgeous.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_Awesome! Please post like a million more tuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed! This is a great tutorial. I think I'm going to copy it. Thanks!


----------



## krnangel33 (Apr 22, 2008)

love it !
thanks for sharing <3


----------



## pichima (Apr 23, 2008)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Julez (Apr 23, 2008)

This one is definately for me, and hey, what kindof camera do you use?


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Apr 26, 2008)

I looove your tuts!!!! they're sooo helpful and pretty! keep em coming!! Can you do a pinkish look?


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2008)

thank you, you make it look so easy!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

simple & beautiful! i'm always in need of quickies (since i can't seem to get out of bed in the morning!)


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2008)

Simple & Gorgeous! This is one of my favorite looks - thanks!


----------



## natasha (May 2, 2008)

wow!awesome doll...


----------



## helenoftroy1 (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for a great tips.  I can't do the "V" very well.  The TUT you have demo, would be a simple and great look for me.  Thank you for sharing.  I hope to see more of your TUT.

Thanks Helen


----------



## Geraldine (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, this is so beautiful.


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

I really like that. 
 It's very simple and beautiful


----------



## elib067 (May 2, 2008)

i absolutely love your looks! keep them coming!


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

I love this! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Lndsy (May 4, 2008)

This is sooo pretty!  I love it!  

Is subtle pigment a d/c'd product or pro or something because I cannot seem to find it anywhere.  What is similar to it?


----------



## cuiran (May 5, 2008)

Nice I love your tutorials


----------



## auryin (May 9, 2008)

short and wonderfull.... very nice eyes....thank you


----------



## Catatonia (May 23, 2008)

So pretty and looks simple. I'll try to copy it


----------



## allisonrose (May 23, 2008)

Love it!

i would also like to know what is similar to the Subtle pigment. I cant seem to find it anywhere, so what could we substitute for it?


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 24, 2008)

I just tried this...it turned out great and was so easy!


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

I love this, you make it so easy to follow!


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 17, 2008)

espectacular ya q muchas veces ni tiempo tengo y por mi trabajo debo estar con buena presencia.- muchas gracias


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jun 17, 2008)

that's great!!


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous look! And you have beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## ceci (Jun 27, 2008)

Great tut! Thank you for posting


----------



## Vlada (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a beautiful look.  And your eye is absolutely captivating, make-up or not


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

very soft and pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 28, 2008)

Amazing Look


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 3, 2008)

amaaazzzzzzzzzzzziingggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kounouz (Jul 8, 2008)

waw
Really beautiful! 
Do you have a blog?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to say that I LOVE this look.  It is so pretty and eloquent, I just LOVE it, and finally have tracked down some subtle pigment and have tried this look, and am so happy with it.  Thanks so much.  Looking forward to more of your tutorials.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 7, 2008)

Gorgeous, I love the clear and crisp pictures


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 8, 2008)

Simple, yet downright gorgeus!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2008)

This is such a great tut! So easy to follow.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

great job


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

you make it look so easy


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 9, 2008)

You're tut is so easy and clear to understand! Perfect! Love the look


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

Simple & beautiful!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 17, 2008)

very helpfull.  gorgeous look.


----------



## Navessa (Sep 19, 2008)

one word, "WOW!"

(also, where can i get subtle pigment?)


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 19, 2008)

Great tut, and love the look!!


----------



## Miss World (Sep 19, 2008)

I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd totally try this look.. simple, clean, and pwetty!


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

your looks are always gorgeous


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you.
This one seems simple enough for a newbeginner.


----------



## ruthless (Mar 27, 2009)

Love this, I always love to see how you do your eyes


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 6, 2009)

gorgeous!! ur blending is phenomenal.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful! i will be sure to try this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stacyadams (Apr 15, 2009)

can i ask what camera you are using?


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 16, 2009)

AMAZING! I love it and I think I'm inspired!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## aiwoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

This is gorgeous!!! you're a good photographer too!!


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful and simple. Thanks


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 2, 2009)

Great look! simple yet gorgeous!


----------



## kellia (Jun 2, 2009)

your pictures are p-p-p-perfect!  do you use a brush to apply the paint?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 2, 2009)

I've got a party next week and I am so going to try this look.

Thanks!


----------



## Noussie (Jun 10, 2009)

Great!! so simple yet so beautiful!!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jun 12, 2009)

I remember a look you did aaaaages ago with blues and dark soul... it was just as gorgeous as this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love how you take your photographs as well.


----------



## silviachic (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG... beautiful + simple = even more beautiful hehe


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 4, 2009)

The quality of your pictures are absolutely wonderful! They're super pretty. I love this look a lot, it definitely simplifies the "smokey" look, which is great. Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 4, 2009)

this is pretty and simple i like!... ALOT


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm speechless!!! This is truly now one of my very favorite smokey eye looks!!! You rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 14, 2009)

so simple
so beautifull


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

beutiful


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

wow! very nice!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

simple yet gorgeous!


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 4, 2010)

I love this look sooo much. You can do so much with it, eventhough it is such a simple look. I just recreated it, but I used Blonde's Gold pigment instead of the Subtle pigment, since I don't have that one. Blonde's Gold worked really nicely for it too. I also used blacktrack as liner, just to make it a little more dramatic. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I totally LOVE this look!
I'm gonna add this to my favorites page!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

I SO need to work on simplifying! I would've wasted a million brushes and shadows coming up with this lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning. I love this look, and you have the prettiest eyes ever.


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Great job! I hope mine turns out this pretty.


----------



## dangerousdiva (Apr 18, 2010)

Love this look!  I did it with the soft ochre p/p and all that glitters e/s since I don't have any pigments.  Turned out great!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------

